# Colubrids > Pituophis >  How to pick out a good gopher snake?

## Thor26

Well i might be going to look at a gopher snake soon and i was wondering if there is anything i should be looking for healthwise? thanks a bunch -Josh

----------


## Schlyne

Like any other snake, look for one that's alert, no lumps/kinks when you pick it up, nice healthy weight to it, etc.  Lively tongue flicking is good.  Check for any scars, mites, ticks, make sure it's got a clean vent..etc.  Gopher snakes are mostly diurnal, so they should be somewhat active during the daytime.  You may get one that's going to puff up and hiss or shake it's tail at you.  This is a common behavior of a gopher snake that's feeling threatened.  (Personally, I think it's one of the great things about them).

----------


## shiftto5

i agree i had a gopher up until recently you can actually see him in that little pic i have. but anywaz mine was always really alert of his surrodings and ate like a champ! his name was chuck norris(ill tell you the story but you have to ask. its really gross)

----------

